# Nathan the Prophet



## kceaster

Is the prophet Nathan also a son of David? Or are they two separate people? I was reading through the Lukan geneology and saw that Christ was born from Mary's geneology (Her father was Heli), and it goes back to David's son Nathan.

Any thoughts?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

> *2 Samuel 5:13* And David took more concubines and wives from Jerusalem, after he came from Hebron, and more sons and daughters were *born to David*. 14 And these are the names of those who were born to him in Jerusalem: Shammua, Shobab, *Nathan*, Solomon, 15 Ibhar, Elishua, Nepheg, Japhia, 16 Elishama, Eliada, and Eliphelet.





> *1 Chronicles 3:1* These are *the sons of David* who were born to him in Hebron [...] 5 These were born to him in Jerusalem: Shimea, Shobab, *Nathan* and Solomon, four by Bath-shua, the daughter of Ammiel



Now, the question is... is this the _same_ Nathan as "Nathan the prophet"? It seems to me that throughout the historical books of the OT, Nathan the prophet is always described as "Nathan the prophet," while David's son here in these passages is simply referred to as "Nathan." That may mean nothing, I'm not sure.

[Edited on 2-20-2006 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## Peter

I think it would be strange (though possible I suppose) that God would use the son of the king to deliver his rebuke and chastisement to him which included a curse on his posterity.


----------



## JohnStevenson

> Now, the question is... is this the _same_ Nathan as "Nathan the prophet"? It seems to me that throughout the historical books of the OT, Nathan the prophet is always described as "Nathan the prophet," while David's son here in these passages is simply referred to as "Nathan."


Considering that Nathan was already a prophet BEFORE the birth of Solomon, it is likely that Nathan the son of David was named in honor of the prophet by the same name.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

Good point!


----------



## kceaster

Thanks, John. I forgot about that. Good to hear from you again. I trust all is well.

Blessings,

KC


----------

